# Mesmerize US Cellular not sending texts or making/receiving calls



## scottocs (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a friend over who's Mesmerize recently stopped sending texts, but I think she can still receive them. It won't make or send calls, but 3G works for data.

What's weird is that the phone will say it sent, but no one receives the texts.

I don't know much about the Mesmerize, but I put Avatar ROM 4.2.2 on it and it hasn't fixed the problem.

Could it need a new radio, or some other update, or is it probably a tower/network problem on US Cellular's side?

Thanks for any info. I've tried searching around but didn't find much.


----------

